# Converting a 5th Wheeler to New Zealand Specifications



## Kiwi2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
We have plans to buy a 5th wheeler here in the USA, and export it to New Zealand. It would need to be modified to New Zealand specifications before it was able to be used on NZ roads.  I understand Forest River does this from new (left hand entry door, 240 volt electrics etc.), however as we want to broaden our selection choice, does anyone know of other USA manufacturers that do this OR of any companies that converts them to foreign specifications (from new or used).
Appreciate your advice and help.
Chris


----------



## Chris61 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi Chris,
I plan to import a 5th wheeler in the next year or two. I already have a 5th wheeler built in the USA, that was made compliant to Australian standards, which I think are the same regulations as New Zealand. My 5th wheeler is 8 years old now and I would like to upgrade soon


----------



## Chris61 (Jan 27, 2021)

_I have bit the bullet so to speak and paid a deposit on a Rockwood Ultralite 2622RK. Hoping it will be ready to ship to Australia early May 2021. I have a blog page with some of the details that I have found useful, link below









						Can I Import a 5th Wheeler from the USA
					

I have had my present 5th wheeler for almost 10 years. I have been toying with importing a 5th wheeler from the USA for a few years now. It is a daunting procedure, however I think I am up for it. …




					chrisanddiannesultimaadventure.wordpress.com
				



_


----------

